# Amazin 5x8 pellet for my MES 40



## everythingsmoke (May 13, 2012)

I tried my 5x8 pellet smoker in my MES 40 and I used a combination of cherry and apple pellets, but I had trouble keeping it lit once it was sealed up in the smoker.  I followed Todd's directions and allowed but ends to burn for 10 min before blowing flame out and inserting into smoker.  It smoked really good for about 15 min but then stopped completely.  I read that it needs ventilation but my MES really seals up good.  I tried moving around a few times with little success.  Can someone tell me what I'm doing wrong and I'm sure it's me, I really love this new toy and would really like to use again on some ribs. PLEASE HELP


----------



## daveomak (May 13, 2012)

ES, evening...  Is you MES the electric with chip tray and exhaust vent ?????  If yes, have the vent wide open and the Chip drawer pulled out 1" or maybe 2".....   the AMNPS needs air to burn correctly.....  Place it on the wire frame next to the burner..... All should work.... take pics of your set up with the AMNPS inside the smoke...  

Dave


----------



## everythingsmoke (May 13, 2012)

Tks Dave for your reply.  I did not have my chip tray open, I'm sure that was it...I was just thinking to keep it sealed.  I'll open it next time...rained out this weekend.


----------



## whittling chip (May 13, 2012)

One other thing to consider is the location of your smoker. When I first purchased my MES40 I put it on the back patio. _It was located in the corner of the covered porch and there wasn't any wind blowing that day_. There wasn't enough wind to get a proper flow.

I've since moved my unit to a location that has constant flow of wind instead of being tucked inside somewhere.

Just make sure you have air flow around your unit.

Ever since I moved the unit it works great.

Hope that helps,
WC


----------



## everythingsmoke (May 13, 2012)

Tks, I only have one spot but air flow is good but I wasn't allowing the air to get to it.  I'll make sure next time tks for the advice.


----------



## teeznuts (May 13, 2012)

Are you hot or cold smoking? I have had better luck sitting it on the bottom rack above the drip pan during a hot smoke. As you can see the chip tray is slighlty open and I start with the chip loader pulled out a little to get better initial air flow.


----------



## teeznuts (May 13, 2012)

Sorry if I'm hijacking but I'm hoping this gives you the help you need. Mine is an MES 30 so it's more cramped than your 40 and this set up works like a charm.

This is a better pic of the AMNPS the way I use it during a hot smoke







How I use it during a cold smoke(cheese/bacon)







and the suggestion Todd gave me to increase air flow. Stick a 3" elbow over your wide open damper. It fits snug with no mounting hardware or drilling.


----------



## everythingsmoke (May 13, 2012)

I'm using it for hot smoking and it sounds like I didnt open my chip tray to give enough air flow, tks for all the input and pics very helpful


----------

